

PostgreSQL 9.5 Alpha 1 Released - amitlan
http://www.postgresql.org/about/news/1595/

======
anarazel
See the links at the bottom of the announcement for more details about the
features.

Please note that this is an alpha. There likely will be some further user
interface changes perhaps because on of the readers here will teeth the alpha
and report problems with the features/interface added..

